# My name is .... and I have an atomiser problem



## ivc_mixer (19/12/17)

A lot of people talk about the total number of mods they have (me, _only_ 5) but I recently admitted in a thread that I have a bit of an atomiser problem, and I do. I have, by last count, about 13 of them namely:
Serpent Mini 25
Advken Manta
Geekvape Zeus
Geekvape Avo 24
Kangertech Protank 4 (got the RTA conversion for it as well)
Uwell Crown 2
Kangertech Pangu
EVIC VTC Mini tank (not sure what it's called, when I get home I will get the name)
Troll RDA
SMOK Baby Beast
iJoy Limitless
And I have another two at home which I cannot recall the name of

But I am not finished yet, there are some more I still want to get:
Reload (do I really need to explain why?  )
OBS Crius (not sure whether I should go for V1, V2 or V3 though, maybe all 3 eventually)

How many do I use on a regular basis? 2. The rest are just, well, there... I don't know why. Stop judging me! (inner voice argument  )

How many atomisers do you have? How many of them do you use regularly? If you do not want to post in the thread, I put a poll up so you can just click and smile.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BATMAN (19/12/17)

Great thread @ivc_mixer 

I currently have:
RTA's:
Smok TFV8 with RBA deck
Griffin 25

RDTA:
VGOD TRICKTANK 2

RDA:
Mason24
Buddha 30mm
Peerless limited edition
FUCHAI Vcigo 24mm
Springer X

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir (19/12/17)

2 Exocet
2 Siren V2 MTL RTA
1 ESG Skyline RTA
1 Flave 22 RDA
1 Hadaly RDA
1 Entheon RDA (not much in use)
1 OL16 MTL RDA (not much in use)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (19/12/17)

Ammit 22
Tron
Limitless gold
Serpent RDTA ( current )
Exocet

Just need a RDA but festive season has beaten 7 shades of s### out of my account

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/12/17)

Most used Atty's. 

Odis Ti Flow, Hellfire Exocet, ESG Skyline, Vapor Giant V4, Vapor Giant V5, Hussar, Ares, Odis O-Genny V2, Ti Flave 22 and NarDa!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/12/17)

One can never have enough atomisers , i have a pet peeve that no mod should sit without a atomiser ontop (this was when at a stage i bought a mod and got home and realised i have nothing to put ontop)

From that day on ive always had more atomisers than mods.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (19/12/17)

Awesome idea for a thread @ivc_mixer !

I will have to go home and do a stock take to be sure, but off the top of my head over 15!

Kangertech Subtank Mini X 5
Fumytech Navigator
Serpent Mini 25mm
Phoenix
Goblin V1
Goblin V3
Cerabis 44
Helmet
Engine Nano
Diablo
Kayfun V5
Serpent
Cthulhu MTL

I will have to update the list when I get home!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## KZOR (19/12/17)

*16mm*
Ol 16
*
22mm:*
The Gambit
The Entheon
Hadaly's x 3
The Comet
Dotmod
Goon 
TM2
Berringer

*24mm*
Goon (OG) x 3
Goon LP
Goon 1.5
Delirium
Flave
Reload
CSMNT
Abocalypse
Maddog
Morphe
Hadaly
Tokugawa
Sleeper
TM

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (19/12/17)

I am not alone... At last I can tell my wife I am not 'weird' anymore.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (19/12/17)

Let's see, not as impressive as some of the above but here goes,
RTA 's
OBS Nano Engines x 3
OBS Crius 2 x 2
Zeus x 1
Troll x 1
Serpent Mini x 1
Conquerer x 1

RDTA's
Avo 24 x 1

RDA's
Peerless x 1
Wasp x1
Entheon clone x 1
Solo Unsure X1
Haku clone x 1
My name is Room Fogger and I have a atomizer problem, I want more!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RichJB (19/12/17)

Sub-ohm:
Eleaf Melo 2 (first atty ever)

RTAs:
OG Avo 24
Augvape Merlin
Wismec Theorem
ijoy Limitless Plus

RDAs:
Hadaly clone
Velocity 2 clone
Recoil clone
CSMNT clone
Wasp Nano
Virus clone
Augvape Druid
That awful plastic thing that comes with the Pico Squeeze (never used)

So I guess that puts me in the 13-14 category.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ivc_mixer (19/12/17)

eGo One Mega... that's the one I got with the Evic VTC. MTL only. Did not know that at the time. Tried to DTL it and got frustrated, and then entered the Kangertech Pangu (which I have 4 of)

And then I am one of the unfortunate few to have gotten a Fumytech Dragonball atomiser. I say unfortunate because as pretty as it may be (original dragonball glass and not the new Earthball), I want to buy micro nappies for it because the leaking.... eish, she is bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (19/12/17)

Currently I have an rda opsetion. Great thread @ivc_mixer

Dead rabbit
Goon 24mm og
Goon 24mm v1.5
3io
Sxk hadaly
Narda clone
Velocity 2 clone
Troll 22mn
Troll 25mm
One that came with the frankie clone
Reload v2 clone
Armor clone
Csmnt clone
Kryten


Rta:
Serpent mini 25
Goblin mini v3

Rdta
Limitless not sure wich one.

That puts me in the 15+ category
And I still want to add more. So my name is friep and I have an atomizer problem.

Think we should start this in the diy flavour section as well.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Room Fogger (19/12/17)

Friep said:


> Currently I have an rda opsetion. Great thread @ivc_mixer
> 
> Dead rabbit
> Goon 24mm og
> ...


That would not be fair @Friep , we would need a page just for the fruits, and you experienced guys would laugh your asses of at what us newbies try.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/12/17)

Room Fogger said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher , so that is for today,



Yes it's the ones that are being used currently. All just been cleaned and ready for new wicks and juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (19/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes it's the ones that are being used currently. All just been cleaned and ready for new wicks and juice.


Can't wait to see what is on the menu for tomorrow then uncle @Rob Fisher , the collection is awe inspiring. One day!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/12/17)

Room Fogger said:


> Can't wait to see what is on the menu for tomorrow then uncle @Rob Fisher , the collection is awe inspiring. One day!



The options don't change much day to day... My Skylines, Vapor Giants and Odis Flow's pretty much get most of the air time!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (19/12/17)

RDTA:
Limitless RDTA
Limitles RDTA Plus

RDA:
Pulse
Entheon
Mutation X V4
Phenotype L
Hobo

RTA:
Limitles XL
Exo
Ammmit
Serpent Mini
Fujison GTA
Sub Tank Mini
Top Tank Mini
OBS Crius
OBS Engine Nano

Sixteen not counting duplicates. Sub Tank, Crius and Engines total three each.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Caramia (20/12/17)

SUBOHM:
Kanger Subox Nano (PINK)
Kanger Protank 4 (RBA)

RDTA:
Avo 24 BA, x 2
Avo 22, x 2
Theorem

RTA:
OBS Engine, x 6/7?
SMOK Baby
SMOK Big Baby
Reload x 2
Aromamizer V2, x 2
Skyclone, x 2 (Coppervape)
Exocet
Hussar Dual (YFTK)
Petri 24mm

RDA:
Hadaly, x 5 (4 SXK)
Wasp Nano
OL 16, x 2 (1 clone)
RM x 3
Cyclone, x 3
Odin
Narda (clone)
Velocity V2, x 2
Atomix
Maze, x 3
Petri 22 with BF
DotRDA 24 BF
Shitty ones accompanying the Therion BF - UTTER crap!!, x 3

Methinx that's it... for now...

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (20/12/17)

Caramia said:


> SUBOHM:
> Kanger Subox Nano (PINK)
> Kanger Protank 4 (RBA)
> 
> ...


And here the rest of us thought we had a problem. Now we have a new target, equaling the count!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

